# 585 Sinking Seatpost



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

I have a 585 with a seatpost that sinks on me. Its a selcof carbon post. I'm going to take the bike a a local shop to have them put some calipers on the post and make sure it really is 27.2 but do any other 585 owners have a problem with the seatpost sinking on them?

The clamp says 70kgf/cm for torque and I did torque it to that value.

Im thinking of putting some electrical tape inside the seat tube to try and stop this problem...

Thanks guys.

Jim


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Did you grease the post before putting it in? Greasing a carbon post is a huge "No No"
That may be causing part of your problem if you did.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

onrhodes said:


> Did you grease the post before putting it in? Greasing a carbon post is a huge "No No"
> That may be causing part of your problem if you did.


no I have not greased the carbon post. 

I just pulled it wiped it down, as it was slightly wet from a washing, reinserted, tightened the clamp to spec. I am able to pull the nose and the tail of the saddle and wiggle the post back/forth.

seems to me the post is too small or the seattube is too big or I should tighten the clamp more... or add some tape.

jim


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

I've got a 585 too. My seat post slips as well which is really annoying, especially in a race. My mate also has a 585 and rides for a team in France. The git got a 585 given to him for free! He did earn it though through race results. Anyway, his team all had problems with it until they tightened the seat bolt untill the post didn't move. I have since done the same with no adverse problems...........yet. I don't like doing it though. I have to tighten the bolt far more than what I would really like to. It's a real shame. You'd think spending this much money, the seat post clamp would work! I thought I was rid of seat post clamp problems when I sold my 481SL (the only downfall of that frame). I wonder if it has anything to with me having a carbon post with a matt finish. I think a gloss finish might have more friction??

SB


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

*what a shame....*



Scotland Boy said:


> I've got a 585 too. My seat post slips as well which is really annoying, especially in a race. My mate also has a 585 and rides for a team in France. The git got a 585 given to him for free! He did earn it though through race results. Anyway, his team all had problems with it until they tightened the seat bolt untill the post didn't move. I have since done the same with no adverse problems...........yet. I don't like doing it though. I have to tighten the bolt far more than what I would really like to. It's a real shame. You'd think spending this much money, the seat post clamp would work! I thought I was rid of seat post clamp problems when I sold my 481SL (the only downfall of that frame). I wonder if it has anything to with me having a carbon post with a matt finish. I think a gloss finish might have more friction??
> 
> SB


What a shame.. I too went from 481SL to the 585 in hopes of not having problems. My knees begin to hurt when the post slips so Id rather have paint cracks(of the 481)than hurt knees at this point. I'll probably dump look frames next season and get something else.

I put a layer of electrical tape around the inside of the seat tube which seems to help a little. We will find out tomorrow during my race...

My selcof post is glossy, I'd thought of LIGHTLY sanding the finish of the post to scuff it a bit and see if that does anything for me...

Thanks.
Jim


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

jimbonnet said:


> What a shame.. I too went from 481SL to the 585 in hopes of not having problems. My knees begin to hurt when the post slips so Id rather have paint cracks(of the 481)than hurt knees at this point. I'll probably dump look frames next season and get something else.
> 
> I put a layer of electrical tape around the inside of the seat tube which seems to help a little. We will find out tomorrow during my race...
> 
> ...


I agree with sanding the post to remove the gloss. Another option is hairspray. Spray some type of mega-hold hairspray on the post. It creates a tacky film that helps the post grab the seat tube.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

I used hairspray and *gasp* and tiny pinch of dirt sprinkled over the tacky post (old MTB trailside repair.) Doesn't move.

And be careful about torquing to that 70kgcm spec - that's for the clamp bolt itself and has nothing to do with what your post can actually take.

JB, seem to recall you live in NorCal - are you racing Pescadero RR tomorrow?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*585 seat post slips*

Good Morning all,
Ok heres my experience.
Like you I bought a 585 to my wifes "surprise".
I experienced prior to my first ride the same condition you describe. A ever so slight wobble. 
I realy was frustrated, we just couldnt get it snug.
I immediatly contacted Veltec and they were the best.
Heres what i learned.
Their have been a handfull of frames where the manufacturing end of the process has missed the mark. Seat tube diameters have been off.
They are working hard with Look to insure the problem is corrected.
But unfortunatly I had recieved one that had slipped thru their quality control process.
Now that is tough news to swallow and candidly frustratng.
But to their credit it is fully waranteed.
My new frame is in route and my faith is in tact.
This will be my 4th Look and i am certain it will not be my last.
In a world of Corporations who distinguish themselves with worse service than the rest, Veltec/Look have done the right thing.
Based on the ride reports many of you have posted, it will most definatly have been worth the wait.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

peterpen said:



> I used hairspray and *gasp* and tiny pinch of dirt sprinkled over the tacky post (old MTB trailside repair.) Doesn't move.
> 
> And be careful about torquing to that 70kgcm spec - that's for the clamp bolt itself and has nothing to do with what your post can actually take.
> 
> JB, seem to recall you live in NorCal - are you racing Pescadero RR tomorrow?


I will be there.. Im running in the cat4 race. Maybe I'll see ya there. I need to get my post dirty I guess 

Cheers-
Jim


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

Mulowe said:


> Good Morning all,
> Ok heres my experience.
> Like you I bought a 585 to my wifes "surprise".
> I experienced prior to my first ride the same condition you describe. A ever so slight wobble.
> ...


Very interesting. Did you speak with Patrick at veltec? I _just_ got this frame not 2 months ago due to some paint cracks in my 481 which may or may not have been a problem. Patrick was a nice guy.

Thanks for the input-
Jim


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Cool - it'll be my last race as a 5. Heading down there now to check the course and spend the night. I'll be sporting the blue Petaluma Wheelmen jersey and the black 585 - say hi if you see me. Good luck with your race!


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

Look recommends only the highest quality carbon posts for their bikes as the lower quality seatpost bend and flex when tightened
The posts we have had no problems with are Look ergopost, Campy Record, Woodman Carbon
the cheaper carbon stuff is just to thin walled and low grade carbon that flexs to much

hope that helps


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

sirbikealot said:


> Look recommends only the highest quality carbon posts for their bikes as the lower quality seatpost bend and flex when tightened
> The posts we have had no problems with are Look ergopost, Campy Record, Woodman Carbon
> the cheaper carbon stuff is just to thin walled and low grade carbon that flexs to much
> 
> hope that helps


Thanks. This isnt flexing though. This is rocking back and forth in the seat tube at 70kgf/cm. Electrical tape in the seattube has helped the problem for now.

Jim


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Jim, did you get any resolution? I just talked to patrick at veltec and he said they recognize the problem as a manufacturing defect. My 585 Just came in last week and they were all inspected prior to shipping. I would call and see if you could trade your out as you are in the local area. Another suggestion I have is to get a 25.0 Look post and get the USE shim that is 27.4. That would solve your problem too if you still have your ergopost. I read this thread and freaked out. Luckily they are stepping up and fixing the problem at Veltec.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

*Veltec will fix the issue...*



spookyload said:


> Jim, did you get any resolution? I just talked to patrick at veltec and he said they recognize the problem as a manufacturing defect. My 585 Just came in last week and they were all inspected prior to shipping. I would call and see if you could trade your out as you are in the local area. Another suggestion I have is to get a 25.0 Look post and get the USE shim that is 27.4. That would solve your problem too if you still have your ergopost. I read this thread and freaked out. Luckily they are stepping up and fixing the problem at Veltec.


Veltec says that there are a few frames that happened to have the slippage issue. However at this time I have races until the end of August and am not willing to replace the frame at this time.

What I did to minimize the problem was to put electrical tape inside the seat tube. That as I say does minimize the problem but after a couple washings tape seems to get loose or something and the slippage starts again.

Im going to ask veltec to warranty the frame in September or so when the racing season slows.

Cheers guys-
Jim Bonnet


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

jimbonnet said:


> Veltec says that there are a few frames that happened to have the slippage issue. However at this time I have races until the end of August and am not willing to replace the frame at this time.
> 
> What I did to minimize the problem was to put electrical tape inside the seat tube. That as I say does minimize the problem but after a couple washings tape seems to get loose or something and the slippage starts again.
> 
> ...


You might even be able to get the credit agricole version by then. Like I suggested, you might use your old 25.0 with a USE shim to 27.4


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

spookyload said:


> You might even be able to get the credit agricole version by then. Like I suggested, you might use your old 25.0 with a USE shim to 27.4


I dont have the 25.0 seatpost anymore.

Also, it is strictly my opinion that a shim in a $3k frame is not a satisfactory solution. If Look calls for a 27.2 seatpost and the clamp is marked whatever kg/f/cm it should hold. If not there is a defect... But, thats my $.02. Veltec is going to replace it thankfully, and I hope this next frame is not a problem.

cheers-
Jim


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I am sure what you said is true, but the Selcof post at $150-200 isn't exactly a low quality post (don't they make all the posts for Colnago, Pinarello, Wilier, etc.?).



sirbikealot said:


> Look recommends only the highest quality carbon posts for their bikes as the lower quality seatpost bend and flex when tightened
> The posts we have had no problems with are Look ergopost, Campy Record, Woodman Carbon
> the cheaper carbon stuff is just to thin walled and low grade carbon that flexs to much
> 
> hope that helps


----------

